# Before and After Photos of Autumn's Beautiful Transformations



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2014)

Some beautiful photos of scenes before and after Autumn...http://www.boredpanda.com/before-and-after-autumn-photography/


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this post, but these pictures are astounding, thanks for posting them SB


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2014)

I saw these on FB.  Stunning!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2014)

What's so great, the befores are just as beautiful.


----------



## Raven (Oct 29, 2014)

I loved all the pictures, nature in all her splendour!  
Truly amazing.


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2014)

A tree in my backyard. A little bare at the top, but still nice.


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry, I should have reduced it before attaching it to the post.


----------

